

Happy 20th Birthday, World Wide Web - corin_
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/12/24/tech-www-anniversary.html

======
CallMeV
They had no idea what they were letting themselves in for, had they? Still,
without this day twenty years ago, we would not be doing this today.

So Merry Christmas to you all, and Many Happy Returns to the WWW!

